# -j compilation option on a quad core processor

## juniper

cat /proc/cpuinfo says i have the following chip

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz

and it lists 4 chips (processors 0-3).  Does this mean I should set MAKEOPTS="-j5".  Just wondering if a quad chip actually counts as 4 chips.

I assume that I can do that for any program then.  I.e.  if i use gcc to compile a program I can just set -jX to be 1 + number of cpus?

----------

## bobspencer123

yep I use -j5 with quadcore phenom. So you should be all set.

----------

## danomac

I have a QX9650 with 4GB of RAM. I didn't know what to set it to either, so I experimented and settled on -j7. It kept all cores busy and didn't run out of RAM. -j8 was significantly slower for me.

I'd suggest compiling a few packages and trying a few different settings.

----------

## PaulBredbury

I suggest a decent scheduler:

 *Quote:*   

> make -j4 on a quad core machine with BFS is faster than *any* choice of job numbers on CFS

 

Although that info is a couple of months old now.

----------

